# Wrought iron clad Damascus Gyuto



## Matt Jacobs (Sep 8, 2022)

My new custom from Brian Hanson showed up today. Wrought ironclad house-made Damascus. The handle is Himalayan birch, buffalo horn and nickel and turquoise spacers in an heirloom fitting. He was also able to do the handle as a live edge. Specs are roughly 9 in by 57 mm. Pictures next to my Nakiri as well. I will give some thoughts after use.


----------

